# BFP at 15 dpo :)



## rmsh1

My OH and I had been trying to get pg for over a year, and I have just begun fertility tests. We did spend 6 months NTNP, but this year in Jan we started trying properly.

My cycles are erratic. the longest this year was 44 days, and I had an anovulatory too. I ovulated a total of 4 times this year.

This cycle I finally got my bfp, today, at 15 dpo! 
Here are my symptoms -
1dpo, typically I came down with a cold, nasty sore throat
2dpo, still got sore throat, sensitive nipples (normal just after O)
3dpo, definite head cold going on, sensitive nipples still, bit nauseous on bus to work
4dpo, still got cold, wake up with extremely parched throat
5dpo, sinuses so blocked in am, was blowing blood when I got up, parched throat again. It is about this time I start drinking a lot of water
6dpo, same as 5dpo
7dpo, small dip in temp, blocked sinuses, and weird back pain just to left of tail bone, hurt to walk around
8dpo, parched throat
9dpo, parched throat, BDing was painful for me, it felt weird and dry, and I bled a little afterwards
10dpo, parched throat
11dpo, parched throat, uterus started to ache a little, my eyes were EXTREMELY scratchy and dry, I considered an eye infection
12dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sore at sides
13dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sorer
14dpo, (yesterday) still parched throat, cramps had me convinced AF was coming, definite sore bbs

And today, still very thirsty, throat always feels dry. Bbs still sore, but nothing major. I never get sore bbs, so that was a big sign for me. I have had no spotting whatsoever . No matter the length of my cycle, my LP was always 14 days. I ovulated on CD25 this cycle


----------



## rmsh1

Todays test is here. I am going to buy a digi today
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations!xx


----------



## sharnw

CoNgRatS!!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! It is a relief in itself to know I can conceive, and I dont have to go through any further tests :)


----------



## sharnw

So happy for you :D :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

How's the cramps now? My cramps- I keep thinking af is going to come at any moment lol


----------



## rmsh1

The cramps are different. I get little sharper stabs, but AF cramps are worse I think. I smile when I feel them now! I found myself talking to the bean in my head this morning, saying " that's right, you just wiggle right in there and take whatever you want from me" :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

Congrats Hun!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## iwantpeace

BEXXXXXXXXXXX I HAD TO COME TO THIS SECTION TO SEE IF YOU'D POSTED!!! :yipee:

so excited 

:hugs: :friends:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations hun x


----------



## rmsh1

:haha: I had to post in here Lauren, it is like a rite of passage


----------



## iwantpeace

rmsh1 said:


> :haha: I had to post in here Lauren, it is like a rite of passage


i KNOW!!!! and the ticker!!!!!!! I can't wait for it to go to apple seed and beyond!!!!!

Bet you won't love that ticker when it's a watermelon :rofl:


----------



## HopefulPony

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

You too Hopefulpony!


----------



## rmsh1

Todays digi :)
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sharnw

:cloud9: lovely digi :cloud9:


----------



## melenarz

SOOOOOO happy for you!!! Congrats!
:hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Congratulations xx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## JBarlow

Aw congrats!!xx


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks everyone. I am praying for a sticky bean as I do have elevated prolactin, which has me concerned, but I will see a doctor on Saturday and see what they say :)


----------



## Ella

Congratulations! Wishing you a H&H 9 :flower:


----------



## future hopes

yay congrats wat a great BFP:hugs:


----------



## kobrinfamily

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

19dpo tests
Blue is HPT, green is OPK
 



Attached Files:







1907.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## future hopes

rmsh1 said:


> 19dpo tests
> Blue is HPT, green is OPK


a beutifull bfp congrats again. xxxx:hugs:


----------

